# Guadeloupe - Hotel(s) / Info



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

I have a charter coming up next month..........any suggestions or experiences with pre/post sail hotels - looking for a cheap/clean one before & nice one after....................or any comments on Marie Galante, The Saints, Dominica, etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Guadeloupe*

I am curious if you made your trip. We are planning on going to Guadeloupe in April and wonder about your sailing experience. We will only have a week including to days wasted in travel getting there. Wonder about what itenerary you might suggest.....


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I gather that one week is just enough to go south to The Saintes and north to Antigua, without getting much tired. That means an itinerary to the North via Rivière Salée, Antigua, western coast of Guadeloupe (Deshaies, Ilets Pigeon), Les Saintes and finally the marina at Pointe-à- Pitre (your base). Get more ideas from the following websites:
http://pros.orange.fr/bruno.lieval/HTML/s_prog2.html
http://www.sailpilot.com/antilles/croisieres/guadeloupe/cr_gen.htm


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Yes we did*

Popye:
I submitted a detailed report that when I hit enter disappeared.....thanks forum.
Anyway, before I give you things you may not need.........I'll retype my ending which was a few questions
1) Did you say that you only have 5 Days to sail?
2) What boat are you chartering?
3) Do You have experienced crew to help You?
4) What do you like/plan to see/do on the trip?
5) Does anyone on the trip speak French?

We had a great time ..............did Guadelopue to Marie Galante to Dominica (our favorite) to Les Saints to Ile Gosier to base. As I said, I'll reply with more details & hints once you give me an idea about what you have planned so far.


----------

